# &quot;OK, Google!&quot;, oder wie ziehe ich von iOS zu Android um?!



## Rabowke (8. November 2013)

Ich würde gern mit dem Datenbestand meines iPhones ( Kontakte, SMS und Bilder ) auf mein Nexus 5 umziehen. Ich hab bereits ein wenig Google bemüht und auch div. Software ausprobiert, wie z.B. MobileTrans etc.

MobileTrans scheint auf den ersten Blick genau das zu bieten, was ich möchte: beide Telefone mit dem PC verbinden, Daten die synchronisiert werden sollen auswählen und Transfer anklicken.

Ein paar Kontakte werden übertragen, dann bricht die Software ab als ob sie die Verbindung mit dem Nexus 5 verliert.

SMS werden überhaupt nicht übertragen, jedenfalls nicht mit der Software. Da ich knapp 4.000 SMS auf meinem iPhone hab, möchte ich natürlich den kompletten Datenbestand übertragen.

Jemand eine Idee? Vorschläge?


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2013)

also kontakte, mails und kalendereinträge sollten sich doch ganz simpel mit ms exchange syncen lassen. 
und bilder sollten sich doch -noch simpler- einfach kopieren lassen. oder lässt sich der iphone speicher nicht einfach so auslesen?

bei sms (was zur hölle machst du mit 4.000 sms???) wirds vermutlich tricky. 
schau dir mal das an: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.faked.isms2droid
allerdings muss man die (apple-) sms unter umständen noch in einen anderes textformat konvertieren.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. November 2013)

Es ist lange her, dass ich das mal für jemanden machen musste, von daher ist einiges heute vielleicht komfortabler machbar. Dennoch:
- Kontakte: beim iPhone die Sync mit der iCould deaktivieren, dann manuelle Sync mit Google Contacts machen
- SMS: via iTunes ein lokales Backup der SMS-DB erstellen, auf das Nexus ziehen, dort mit iSMS2droid extrahieren und mit SMS B&R einbinden


----------



## Rabowke (8. November 2013)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

Klar, meine div. Mail Accounts sind IMAP, d.h. das ist wirklich ein "no brainer. Kontakte sind in der Tat mit meinem geschäftlichen Exchange Server synchronisiert, den ich lokal auf unserem Kanzleiserver hoste.

Da ich noch nicht 100% sicher bin, ob ich das Nexus behalte, primär wg. der Größe!, wollte ich das Nexus noch nicht mit Exchange verknüpfen.

Des Weiteren hab ich private Kontakte mit iCloud synchronisiert, d.h. ich muss schauen, wie ich diese mit Exchange synchronisiert bekomme, bei privaten Kalendereinträgen sieht es ähnlich aus.

Was die SMS betrifft ... ich bin viel unterwegs, viel in Meetings, viel in Gesprächen. D.h. ich hab fast allen Mandanten, Angestellten etc. gesagt, wenn sie was von mir wollen, die Frage kurz als SMS formulieren und schicken. 

Vorteil sind halt kurze & meist präzise Fragen, weil SMS, und chronologische Übersicht wann was gekommen ist und wie abgearbeitet werden muss.

Da ich das iPhone 4 seit drei Jahren habe, kommt hier halt eine Menge Quark zusammen, den ich aber nicht löschen möchte bzw. kann. Nachverfolgbarkeit ist ein Steckenpferd von mir. 

Wie dem auch sei, die von dir verlinkte App wurde auch in einem Tutorial erwähnt, was ich zeitgleich gefunden habe und was für mich nachvollziehbar klingt: How To Transfer IPhone Text Messages (SMS) To Android Phone


----------



## Batze (8. November 2013)

Gehört hier bestimmt nicht rein, aber ich habe da mal so eine Zwischen Frage.

Wieso bist du von iOS zu Android gewechselt?

Kannst mir auch gerne PN Antworten falls es hier zu lang wird. . 
Also ich möchte hier auf keinen Fall eine Diskussion iOS contra/pro Android erwecken, blos das nicht. 
Aber das würde mich mal brennend interessieren.


PS: ich muste auch erstmal Schlucken, 4000 SMS


----------



## Rabowke (8. November 2013)

Interessante Frage, muss man vllt. rückwärts beantworten.

Ich hab schon damals, vor dem Smartphone Boom, ein PDA gehabt und habe diesen immer als Reisebegleiter gesehen, das schließt auch Navigation für mich ein.

Der PDA wurde mir in Frankreich 'entwendet', also musste ein ähnliches Gerät her und das war damals der iPod touch in der 3. Generation. Zur der damaligen Zeit mit einem tollen Display, viel Power und einem einfachen, schlanken Betriebssystem ... nämlich iOS. Dann bot TomTom für den iPod eine Navigationslösung an, denn der iPod hat eigentlich kein GPS. Der GPS Empfänger befand sich in der Halterung selbst und alles lief perfekt.

Dann hat Apple das iPhone 4 vorgestellt und das war das erste Smartphone, was ich übrigens noch heute!, als das perfekte Smartphone betrachte. Optisch schlicht, aber sehr edel. Perfekte Verarbeitung und, jedenfalls bis zu iOS 6.x mit *dem* besten Betriebssystem. 

Es funktioniert einfach alles.

Dann kam allerdings iOS 7, mit dem ich mich überhaupt nicht anfreunden kann. Damit meine ich nicht nur das iOS 7 selbst, sondern auch die massive Reduzierung von grafischen Elementen, alles platt. Alles einfach, nur paar Striche etc.

Dem einen gefällt es ... mir nicht.

*Das* ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund, denn das "eigentliche" Betriebssystem und die Appvielfalt von iOS empfinde ich immer noch allen anderen überlegen. Allerdings gefallen mir die aktuellen iPhone Handys nicht, allein das es ein güldenes iPhone gibt ist einfach fubar.

Vom iPhone 5c will ich erst garnicht sprechen, für mich das dümmlichste Gerät, was Apple jemals auf den Markt bringen konnte.

Der letzte Punkt ist der Preis, schaut man sich die Leistungsfähigkeit vom Nexus 5 in Relation zum Preis an, ist das sagenhaft günstig. Das iPhone mit 16GB Speicher kostet exakt das doppelte und ist langsamer.


----------



## Batze (8. November 2013)

Hm
Mal einer der es auch begründen kann. Top getippert.

Ich liebe allerdings mein  iMac, hab ich aber leider nur in der Firma, leider. Ein Wahnsinns Arbeits Gerät. Das OS ist auch da allen anderen weit überlegen, nur leider etwas teuer. 

Bei Handys kann ich da nicht mitreden, deshalb die Frage.
Danke dir.

PS: hatte ich vergessen zu sagen.
Die neue Produktlinie von Apple ist Schitt. Der Gute Steve Jobs dreht sich gerade im Grab um was die da machen. Billig (was man so billg nett bei Apple) Handys, 2 Wahl von Apple, das geht doch gar nicht.
Das ist so als wenn Ferrari ein 200 PS  Schleich Auto bringen würde. Grässlich.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. November 2013)

Da du bestimmt seit dem Zwischenfall mit dem PDA Backups anlegst, wenn nicht gar vorher, bietet es sich doch eigentlich an, die SMS regelmäßig aus dem Speicher des Smartphones zu entfernen. 

Ab ins NAS damit!


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> PS: hatte ich vergessen zu sagen.
> Die neue Produktlinie von Apple ist Schitt. Der Gute Steve Jobs dreht sich gerade im Grab um was die da machen. Billig (was man so billg nett bei Apple) Handys, 2 Wahl von Apple, das geht doch gar nicht.
> Das ist so als wenn Ferrari ein 200 PS  Schleich Auto bringen würde. Grässlich.


 
das 5s ist eigentlich ein hervorragendes gerät - nur im vergleich eben viel zu teuer.
das kann ich machen, wenn ich allen anderen technisch weit voraus bin. das ist apple aber nicht mehr.

auch das 5c ist ja per se nicht wirklich schlecht. es sieht eben nur billig aus und kostest gerade mal minimal weniger als das topmodell.
was sich apple dabei gedacht hat, ist mir wirklich ein rätsel.
entweder ein richtiges billig-modell, was aber wohl schlecht zum firmenimage passt, oder eben gar keins.


----------



## Rabowke (8. November 2013)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Da du bestimmt seit dem Zwischenfall mit dem PDA Backups anlegst, wenn nicht gar vorher, bietet es sich doch eigentlich an, die SMS regelmäßig aus dem Speicher des Smartphones zu entfernen.
> 
> Ab ins NAS damit!


 Hehe ... ich hab sogar einen ausgewachsenen Linux Server zu Hause, allerdings hat sich ja Apple etwas affig, was das extrahieren von speziellen Dateien betrifft. 

Allerdings hab ich ja, wie bereits oben erwähnt, ein Exchange Server der so konfiguriert ist, dass nach 3x Code falsch eingeben das komplette Gerät 'gewiped' wird. Das ist übrigens die normale 'security policy' für unsere mobilen Geschäftsgeräte. Nur müsste ich mal prüfen, ob dieser 'wipe' auch bei Androidgeräten durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Batze (8. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was sich apple dabei gedacht hat, ist mir wirklich ein rätsel.
> entweder ein richtiges billig-modell, was aber wohl schlecht zum firmenimage passt, oder eben gar keins.



Genau das meine ich ja.
Es passt einfach nicht zu Apple.

Es fehlt eben der, der die Ideen hat.

Steve Jobs z.B. hat sich nie um die Scheiß Aktionäre gekümmert, der wollte, hat Produkte für die Menschen gemacht, etwas Teuer eventuell, aber Genial. 
Jetzt sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja.
> Es passt einfach nicht zu Apple.
> 
> Es fehlt eben der, der die Ideen hat.
> ...



in meinen augen war jobs vor allem ein genialer verkäufer und menschenfänger. 
er hat es wie kein zweiter verstanden den leuten klar zu machen, dass sie dies und das JETZT SOFORT haben müssen. 
nichts von alledem, was apple im letzten jahrzehnt rausgebracht hat, war ja wirklich revolutionär.
apple hat es 'nur' massentauglich gemacht.


----------



## Batze (8. November 2013)

Ach ja?


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach ja?


 
was ach ja?

edit:
nee, lass gut sein.
führt ja eh zu nix.
sorry @ rabowke


----------



## Rabowke (8. November 2013)

Habt ihr die "offizielle" Biografie gelesen?

Sehr interessant, vorallem um den Menschen Jobs zu verstehen bzw. was ihn Antrieb. Was seine Vision von Technik bzw. Benutzbarkeit war und, wie Bonkic schon richtig meinte, *seine* Vision an die Massen zu bringen.

Ich kann das Buch wirklich nur empfehlen, auch wenn man für Apple oder gar Jobs nichts übrig hat. Das Buch macht ihn sicherlich nicht sympathischer, aber seine Beweggründe und Handeln *nachvollziehbarer*.


----------



## Batze (8. November 2013)

Stimmt, ich kenne es.

Aber zu sagen, er hätte nix vollbraucht ist so ziemlich daneben.

Sicherlich gab es sowas wie iPhone, iPad und vor allem iPod schon irgendwie.

Aber keiner hat es so gewaltig verbessert, Menschen /User freundlich gemacht wie eben S.J.
Ich denke mal das das unbestreitbar ist.

Wo wäre denn Samsung / Android & Co jetzt.

Nirgendwo.

Die gebe es gar nicht.
Wir müssten immer noch mit Nokia Müll Simsen und klobige Handys rumlaufen.
Ok, wohl nicht mehr, die Zeit geht ja nach vorne.
Aber S.J. war eben der der es nach vorne gebracht hat. das ist wohl unbestritten

Die Idee, mit iPad, wieso hatte die keiner vorher in dieser Art, Hääää, wo war da die Konkurenz?
Nirgendwo.
Jetzt sahnen sie alle ab. Ist auch ok so.
Vor dem iPad, Musik, was war davor? Hääää
Nix, nur Müll.

Rabowke sagt es selbst iphone und seine Navigation, was war davor? Hääää


Und da soll mir mal einer sagen da ist NUR Verkaufs Genius.

Die Ideen müssen auch mal irgendwo herkommen.

Man sieht es doch jetzt ganz klar, er ist nicht mehr, und Apple geht den Bach runter.

Also S.J. nur, nur als Verkaufs Genie dahin zu stellen ist extrem einfach.

Das drift eventuell auf Bill Gates zu.  
Denn der war es wirklich, hat sein 3er Windows verkauft, obwohl er es noch nicht mal hatte. das war Genial. 
Sein DOS (war ja noch nicht mal seine Erfindung) an IBM die Lizenzen, anstatt das OS komplett zu verkaufen, das war noch genialer, sowas nennt man Verkaufs Genius.


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2013)

wie ich schon sagte: bringt nix.


----------



## Rabowke (8. November 2013)

SMS übertragen hat funktioniert ... Kontakte jedoch nicht komplett.

Wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste, wo mein iPhone seine Kontakte wirklich synchronisiert!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. November 2013)

Hast du die Kontakte über den Exchange Server synchronisiert oder separat via iTunes und Google Contacts?


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2013)

Google bzw. Android bringt mich noch zur Verzweiflung.

Ich hatte es am WE geschafft, dass ich nunmehr alle Kontakte auf meinem Telefon hatte. Wobei, dass ist nicht ganz richtig & das Hauptproblem am WE:

Bin ich in die Kontakt App gegangen, hab ich alle Kontakte gesehen. Hab ich allerdings den Telefonhörer gedrückt und wollte da einen Kontakt aussuchen, waren 70% der Kontakte nicht drin.

Problem ist anscheinend, sobald man mit einem "echten" Exchange System verbunden ist, sieht die Telefon App nur diese Kontakte. Selbst WhatsApp hat die anderen Kontakte nicht erkannt. Ich hab heute im Büro die iCloud Kontakte per Hand in die Exchange Kontakte mit Outlook 2013 kopiert und was soll ich sagen? 

Alle Kontakte da.

Soweit, so gut.

Allerdings hab ich jetzt ein weiteres Problem entdeckt, jedenfalls für mich: Termine! Termine werden synchronisiert, Termine werden im Widget angezeigt. Kein Problem, nur wenn ein Termin ansteht, vibriert es nur?!

Von meinem iPhone kenne ich das so, dass es vibriert, das Display an geht und ich den Termin sehe "in 15 Minuten Termin ABC". 

Selbst auf dem Lockscreen von Android sehe ich nichts, nur in dieser "notification bar", die man runterzieht. Also es wäre schon toll, wenn das Display anginge bei der Erinnerung *und* ich den fälligen Termin im Lockscreen sehe. 

Bei mir sah das ungefähr so aus:
http://cdn1.appleinsider.com/ios5b2-110625-1.png

Also ich hab jetzt schon rausgefunden, dass man bei KitKat die Widgets im LockScreen aktivieren muss, allerdings muss man auf dem Lockscreen nach links / rechts scrollen. Ich will das aber wirklich alles auf einem Blick sehen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2013)

Keiner hier der Google bzw. Android "beruflich" nutzt? 

Vibrieren allein reicht mir nicht, gibt es hier keine eigene Lösung von Google oder muss ich mich jetzt wirklich durch den App Dschungel fühlen?


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2013)

also ich kann bei meinem kalender pop up-benachrichtigungen einstellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sieht das bei mir aus.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2013)

Mal schauen ob ich die Einstellung finde ... davon ab, es vibriert, es gibt einen Ton von sich und wenn das Nexus entsperrt ist, sehe ich auch diese besagte Pop-up Benachrichtigung.

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich das Smartphone *immer* auf Lautlos habe und es vor mir liegt auf meinem Schreibtisch. D.h. vibrieren bekomme ich nicht immer mit, d.h. es wäre toll, wenn das Display angehen würde und mich an den Termin auch visuell erinnern würde.

Natürlich gibt es diese Status LED ... aber immer das Telefon "anmachen", entsperren, um dann zu sehen was man für einen Termin hat ist mir zu doof, ich will meine Termine sehen *ohne *das Nexus in die Hand zu nehmen.

Ja ja, ich weiß ... aber da bin ich eigen! 

Trotzdem erstmal vielen lieben Dank für deine Hilfe. Android, das unbekannte Wesen!


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2013)

es kann durchaus sein, dass android immer noch nicht in der lage ist notifications auf den lockscreen durchzupushen.
da musst du dann wohl wirklich auf ne app zurückgreifen.
zb dynamic notifications oder auch floating notifications. 
gibt aber sicher noch unzählige mehr.

außerdem gibts halt noch die led, ich schätze ja mal, dass das nexus 5 so was hat.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. November 2013)

Problematisch bei Notifications auf dem Lock Screen ist ja, dass man möglicherweise sensitive Informationen vor die einzige Zugangssperre zieht. Wenn man bedenkt, wie fahrlässig der Durchschnittsnutzer mit seinem Smartphone eh schon umgeht -- Stichwort: swipe to unlock --, freu ich mich, dass solch eine Funktion nicht von Haus aus integriert ist. Tropfen auf den heissen Stein, ja, aber immerhin...

Falls man es dennoch haben möchte, würd ich DashClock samt DashNotifier empfehlen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2013)

Danke euch beiden, DashClock hab ich schon gestern getestet und geladen, DashNotifier teste ich jetzt als Ergänzung mal!

Was das Thema Sicherheit betrifft, unser Exchange ist so eingerichtet, dass bei 3x falschen PIN das komplette Smartphone gelöscht wird. Das scheint übrigens auch bei Android zu funktionieren, jedenfalls hat mich das Nexus bei der Einrichtung des Exchange Servers explizit auf diesen Umstand hingewiesen und ich musste diese Funktionen abnicken.


----------

